# Friday Pics!



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

some randoms this week....

father's day dinner.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, good!










my son't road rash.......thank God for helmets..........his cracked!


















Miss Know-it-all aka my 14 yr old










beggin' for love!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

The last two weeks.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Fathers Day Meals: overnight french toast & banana foster topping and shrimp soft tacos.
Surf trout on Monday...largest 23" four lbs
Pic of a storm blowing thru
My son's rod bending catching a ladyfish


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My little girl .


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

bonehead said:


> View attachment 498356
> 
> My little girl .


At a quarter to 4am...you just won Friday pics!!:fish:

Looks like a happy little girl. Congrats, dad...you got a keeper!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My nephew's 13 yr old Team, they play in Santa Fe this weekend, my brother one of the coaches.

Playing hang man with the kids late night

Love these custom Fathers Day cards

.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Video of us making some water bottle rockets out on the flight line... I was done after this one came back and hit me in the man parts.


Airframe guys working on some FOD screens. They act as an air filter infront of the MH47's engines. Keeps the big stuff out.









Avionics guy workin' on wires and stuff.









Messin' around. "She said she wants it this big."









Workin on a bird.









Waiting on me to get my butt off the helicopter.









Only a couple more weeks and I will be back stateside. Whoo hoo.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Galveston, Jimmies Pier and Pleasure Pier*

2 Weekends ago.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

stargazer! great photos again.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Grandsons first fish...*

Grandson's first fish. Now this weekend, we'll see if he can land his first trout and redfish! 










Have a 2cool weekend everyone!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

capt. david said:


> stargazer! great photos again.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Sounding_7th said:


> At a quarter to 4am...you just won Friday pics!!:fish:
> 
> Looks like a happy little girl. Congrats, dad...you got a keeper!


Ding..Ding..Ding We have a winner!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Father's Day weekend in Sargent, TX


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dixie saying, "Let me get in the truck before you do that!" 

Little Dingo has perfect night vision

Hangin out on pappaws porch in Waller

Storm over Waller Tuesday

Pedro trying to take a family pic at Goode BBQ yesterday...he saw me with a camera...forgot what he was doing and started smiling

Sasquatchs wifes BD party at Goode BBQ yesterday 

Sunset over the creek

Station I saw on the East side


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

1. Got married to my beautiful bride on June 9th. 

2. Then spent the next 7 days at the Sandals Grande Antigua. This was the view from our balcony. Incredible place.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Shipmates with showgirls, 1961. I am third sailor from right.


Me and shipmate, Ducklegs, in San Remo, Italy, 1963.


I was never that young!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

[email protected] Spike,

Me likey the girls, I have a feeling you and I would have been buds back chunder!!:dance:


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Today and yesterday:
how fast they grow....daughter's turning 21 in a few days, and in some ways still acting the same.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Got to go to Salt Lake City a couple of weeks ago for training and had an extra day to explore...
1. Hiking outside of Park City
2. Awesome kalidesope windown inside the LDS (mormon) conference center 
3. This was the roof of the conference center
4. Our guide (coworker) was the only one that came down this hill in the upright position =)
5. Took the pooch to the beach after being gone all week


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

*Friday pics*

My oldest daughter's first fish


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Dad and I chasing reds back in the marsh

Dad and Muley in Durango, not sure of date


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My about to be 8 year old and I went for a little bank fishing trip on Fathers day. Caught some flounder and kept one for dinner.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my victory for the week first ling from the yak got some videos too










with a vi


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Friends Blacktip went from this









To this at the station last week









He grilled 6 large steaks for the crew.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Downtown Austin Skyline









Getting ready for the big parade.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Very high tide at chocolate


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1.) Since she was old enough to see what's on top of the kitchen counter, she's wanted to be a "baker chef" Following her dream. Couldn't be more proud!

2.) My buddy's man cave project finally underway! We've been designing this thing around the firepit for many years...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

capt. david said:


> stargazer! great photos again.


x2........just like you saw it for yourself. great job!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Took my wife, my neighbor & his wife to the gun range. Also met up with a dating couple we know (he's an experience shooter, she's a novice). 2 experienced shooters with 4 non-shooters.
Spent over 2 hours acting as PMI. 
Started everyone off on a rented .22lr handgun. Moved up to the .380 the neighbor's own (5 years and never fired). Shot one of my .357's (using .38's), and then moved on to my friend's H&K 9mm and my .45. Neighbor's wife is a natural shooter and she ran even my .45 like she's been shooting for years.

Example setting for the neighbor's wife










Instruction










My lovely wife doing a bang up job with the instruction I gave her










Getting my neighbor set on how to load and make ready. The leggy gal to the right is the other gal we know....I did have to fix that effed up stance 










Neighbor's wife rocking AC's AR15










My wife on the AR. I think she made AC nervous lol










PMI for two shooters at once


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Random pics*

1. Beautiful roses given to me by my wonderful mother-in-law last Sunday.
2. My niece feeding the chipmunks in the mountains in Colorado.
3. My honey doing what he does every day.
4. The heart that Rex drew in the sand for me a couple of weekends ago. I am the luckiest woman in the world to have Vitamin Sea as my hubby!!!!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Bill, those came out great. Really like 2 and 3. Saturday Evening Post stuff. HDR?



Pocketfisherman said:


> Downtown Austin Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is pic of one of my saltwater fishing mentors from last week...The old man is still puts it on my arse most days. :headknock


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ft Lauderdale last week:

Heading out for some fishing. Weather was awesome but fishing was unseasonably slow for the week. Still great to be in S Florida. Blue water was in about 175' 









Family joined me at the end of my fishing trip for our vacay. Boys cruising the canals









Thought about buying this house and yacht until I found out Hopalong Cassidy shot himself here...bow and arrow. Very strange.









Came across this James Bond boat on the canal. I think it's an SCB knockoff 









Nothing better than the:


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

cicada wasp is a highly effective hunter, but a poor judge of size. she can get the bug through my deck boards...


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Some more from our float trip









Nice Sabine Red









Cant wait for this!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

This thread is always best of the week!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

My two youngest grand heethons helping dad wash the suburban


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fuzzy pic of a softshell the size of a garbage can lid! Dont know what I'm going to name him yet! 

Tomatoes and home made picante sauce one of our guys brought me

Nickel, Titanium, Silver, Bronze alloy trotline weights

We've already spent $165,000 on this 138 KV, SF-6 gas switch...see if you can figger out a cheaper overpressure switch! 

Dock action

Last of the originals


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

*Big Day for the little Guy*

Astro's first day at the Pool.


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

*New Edition to the family*

Picked up the new pup a week ago tomorrow at 7weeks old. Already growing like a weed.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

From a trip last Sunday. Right at 24" and 4 pounds.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Went to Casa de Campo in the Dominican last week to play some golf and relax. We stayed at a friend's house on the beach which was a great experience
























View are breakfast








View


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

Last kayak trip


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I like this.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

The girls have been wearing out the bass in our pond.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

In time for lunch

Shore lunch surf trout & spaghetti salad
Huevos ranchero


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

This joker has his ladders locked to his hitch mount but no lock on his pin. This is a 2cooler also


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This is one of the projects I was involved in back a month ago .....used to be a submarine theater

almost 500 tons


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

We were there several years ago. Are they removing it for good? That was a pretty cool show.



troutslayer said:


> This is one of the projects I was involved in back a month ago .....used to be a submarine theater
> 
> almost 500 tons


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1.Yeah, she has it rough...
2. Starting to become buddy's


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> used to be a submarine theater


We used to sneak in there and scuba at night. Few times we had to leave in a hurry lol and we'd just hide behind the waterfall by the old ice house that now has, of all things, a Joe's Crab Shack over it.

Progress sucks sometimes.

TH


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Its done.....the only thing left is the glass bottom boats which will continue to operate

BTW...its a Salt grass now


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

My well mannered, never gets into anything he isnt supposed to, GSP got attacked in the face by a porcupine in the Hill Country last weekend. He was less than well mannered, when the quills came out! Clearing Brush.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

WESTTU said:


> Went to Casa de Campo in the Dominican last week to play some golf and relax. We stayed at a friend's house on the beach which was a great experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need your Job :work: LOL, any openings


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Race car they had on display at a Freightliner event in Beaumont
the rest are miniature trains at Zobe park


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

batmaninja said:


> My well mannered, never gets into anything he isnt supposed to, GSP got attacked in the face by a porcupine in the Hill Country last weekend. He was less than well mannered, when the quills came out! Clearing Brush.


OUCH!! Poor guy.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Alaska Theme*

Venison Sausage , 4 bean relish and some jerk Cheek-en

Dads Day Break feast while Daughter ZZzz to 11...

With a theme of wishing I was back in Alaska in June....

Daughter wakes up and takes Dad out for some But.. Halibut

Dad Volunteers to cook Fathers day Dinner with sil provided Sockeye

Asian Chicken Salad

Sockeyes Sushi

Sockeye Salmon Cakes

16th Fathers Day Proud


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Venison Sausage , 4 bean relish and some jerk Cheek-en
> 
> Dads Day Break feast while Daughter ZZzz to 11...
> 
> ...


Captain Dave, you have done it again!!!

I just ate and now I'm hungrysad2sm

You need to start a restaurant so that we all can enjoy:slimer:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

lol ...
Dude, I need to have you come over for lawn duty Sunda... Hows fresh catch sound


Sounding_7th said:


> Captain Dave, you have done it again!!!
> 
> I just ate and now I'm hungrysad2sm
> 
> You need to start a restaurant so that we all can enjoy:slimer:


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> lol ...
> Dude, I need to have you come over for lawn duty Sunda... Hows fresh catch sound


Haha..

I'll request you send a private jet with a stripper pole and 'ladies' down south to come pick me up, I'll mow the grass, savor the meal, and enjoy the return trip....deal?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Bill, those came out great. Really like 2 and 3. Saturday Evening Post stuff. HDR?


Yeah, HDR 3exp Canon G9


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

My Blue from earlier this month, and my XD-45, and my kids


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

My other half taking care of me ;-)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

kurt68 said:


> My Blue from earlier this month, and my XD-45, and my kids


45??? What 45??


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> BTW...its a Salt grass now


Still sucks lol.

Captain Dave that food looks great...your beautiful daughter was born on Father's Day? That's pretty cool!

TH


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> lol ...
> Dude, I need to have you come over for lawn duty Sunda... Hows fresh catch sound





Sounding_7th said:


> Haha..
> 
> I'll request you send a private jet with a stripper pole and 'ladies' down south to come pick me up, I'll mow the grass, savor the meal, and enjoy the return trip....deal?


OK he can mow, I'll weed eat but you have to pick me up in the jet with the girls too! :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

YUP...That's one hot pistol! :wink:


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Fossil hunting*

we went to the hill country for fathers day weekend, river floting and fossil hunting. good times!!!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Cat showdown. Neighbor's cat got curious and my brothers cat got territorial. This was after the hissing and tail puffing.


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

Spooled Ya! said:


> My other half taking care of me ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


oh yeah!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Chilling in Nassau Bay, no need to check my man card if you look hard you can see the big dog.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I know im late, but summer takes me away from the computer quite a bit so i still wanted to post up from a recent trip to Louisana a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

jaycf7 said:


> I know im late, but summer takes me away from the computer quite a bit so i still wanted to post up from a recent trip to Louisana a few weeks ago.


Colors on that fish are amazing!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chase4556 said:


> Colors on that fish are amazing!


Yup...It is burnt up....Looks like it had been shallow all day.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

New Toy STI 9mm made in TEXAS


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

All athe reds down there are like that, ...ive never seen that in my life. however i have never fished down there either. we were in the chalmett area. and yep, ....fish were all VERY shallow.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Galveston County Fairgrounds Fallen Firefighter Cookoff. 









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

ski boat I grew up with









as in life...sometimes one can't see what's coming


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Goat just went on pit. 









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------

